# boxing shoe prices



## Ric Flair (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the average price for a good pair of boxing shoes?  Anybody?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2006)

You can spend $150 for Adidas, or $40 for Ringside. If you're using them to compete & you compete alot, I'd spend the $$. But for gym use, I'd go with a pair of wrestling shoes or MA shoes. I wear either a pair Asics wrestling shoes or Century MA shoes to train in. No need to spend big $$ if you're not competing in them.


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 12, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> You can spend $150 for Adidas, or $40 for Ringside. If you're using them to compete & you compete alot, I'd spend the $$. But for gym use, I'd go with a pair of wrestling shoes or MA shoes. I wear either a pair Asics wrestling shoes or Century MA shoes to train in. No need to spend big $$ if you're not competing in them.




Wow so you are from L.A.  How are things down there in the city of angels?

Is all that politics still going on?  Are Mexicans and Blacks still at odds with one another?  Are the streets safer?  
What about the weather? lol  

CYA


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Wow so you are from L.A. How are things down there in the city of angels?
> 
> Is all that politics still going on? Are Mexicans and Blacks still at odds with one another? Are the streets safer?
> What about the weather? lol
> ...


 
All is well here in the City of Angels. Immigration reform is the topic of conversation, but noone has come to blows about it, yet.  And the weather......That the second reason I moved here from Chicago. (My wife being the 1st, of course.


----------

